# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pomoć! beba ne da ga mu stavim pelenu!

## Bilbo

Pozdravljam sve forumašice!

Imam problem sa mojim malim (7.mj) koji već nekoliko tjedana ne da da mu stavim pelenu...očajna sam, nekad ni 4 ruke nisu dovoljne, izvija se na sve strane, vrišti, okreće...ne mogu ga zaokupiti apsolutni ničim, a kad sam sama, lovim ga po krevetu po pola sata i na kraju se sve završi mahnitim plačem i mojim groznim osjećajem da sam pregrubo morala uhvatiti...uhvati me nervoza svaki put kad mu moram mjenjati pelenu  :Sad:  ...imate li kakvih iskustava?

----------


## jkitanov

Ja ga nekako zaokupim igračkama ili glupostima iz kuće.
Ako to ne upali, krenem pjevati.
Gleda u mene kao da sam pukla i smiri se.

----------


## Mrvna

I nama je to krenulo negdje u to doba. Kako je postajala sve pokretnija tako više nije imala živaca čekati da joj stavimo pelenu, svako oblačenje i svlačenje je bilo natjeravanje i svađa. Imali smo situacije kad bi se tako otimala da ju jedan morao čvrsto držati a drugi pokušavao obući.
Nemam savjet. Nisu nam pomagala odvraćanja pažnje. Bude bolje s vremenom.  :Love:

----------


## bijelko

Pokušaj mu dati nešto što inače ne dira. Moj je do sad imao npr. poklopac od maramica, papirnate maramice, kutijice od bilo čega (kartonske, od lupoceta npr. ili nečega iz njegove ladice), sliku, čak i daljinski što je veliki no no.
Kod nas pali, imam ga na oku i pazim da ne pojede nešto, kad prematanje završi on to pušta i ide dalje istraživati.
Djeca se uglavnom ne vole motati, nisu oni za mirno ležanje, tako da se ne bediraš zbog toga. To je nešto što se mora napraviti i čim prije je gotovo to bolje za vas oboje.
Osobno, ne bih mu dozvolila to lovljenje po krevetu pola sata osim ako ne želiš da to bude neki vaš ritual, a ne zvuči mi tako. On misli da ćeš se ti igrati s njim a ti budeš nervozna. I ta vriska koja bude traje minutu-dvije, nije sam za to vrijeme i nije to baš pravi plač, neće mu se ništa dogoditi.

E da, i proći će...

----------


## Ifigenija

:Smile: 
Suosjećam! To zna biti baš frustrirajuće  :Smile: 
Ali proći će.
Cure su sve rekle - pripremi stvari za zabavu, i bit će lakše.
Drži se!

----------


## Anemona

U toj dobi smo za preslačenje imali inače nedopustive igračke. Npr. mobitel. 
Isto tako sam mu na preslačilicu zakvačila mobil, pa po potrebi mijenjala igračke koje vise.

Kasnije kad je bio veči (čitaj dizao se samostalno na noge) preslačenje je bilo još teže. Onda sam ga lijepo prala pod pipom i pelenu oblačila na stoječki.

----------


## Bilbo

hey, hvala cure! lakše je kad znamo da nismo jedini... imam zaista već raznorazne tehnike presvlačenja, u sjedećem, visećem ili stojećem položaju  :Laughing: ...dok visi a tata ga drži...a šta sam mu sve dala da ga zaokupim, popis bi bio podugačak...sve što zvecka ili šuška, što je šareno, što još nije vidio...a šta tek od sebe radim,joj, totalno se blesavim, kreveljim, pjevam, bečim...ništa...čim senzori nanjuše pelenu, okretanje, izvijanje i vriska...
ali da, dobro je znati da je "samo" faza...

----------


## crnka84

i mi imamo taj problem, ne samo s pelenom vec sa svim sto mu treba obuci...... stvarno me nekad dovede do ludila, nikakve igračke ne pomažu....... a pošto daljinski i mob i sl su totalno zabranjeni nisam ni pokušavala dati...... neće se navići na to?

stvarno mi muka dodje kad ga trebam presvući, pogotovo komplet oblačenje od bodija pa nadalje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Baš sam htjela otvoriti temu za izbacivanje frustracija uzrokovanih presvlačenjem. 
R. još kako-tako, ali L. je neuhvatljiva.  :Nope:  Okreće se na sve strane, skače, gura me, vrišti iznad glasa, želi dirati prljavu pelenu (i nakon toga stavljati ruke u usta pa u kremu najmanje do lakta pa opet u usta  :Grin: ). Ukratko, svako presvlačenje nam izgleda kao akrobatska točka.  
Čarobno rješenje još nisam otkrila. Za sad stoički podnosim i malo mi je lakše kad vidim da nisam jedina na svijetu.

----------


## tajchi73

> i mi imamo taj problem, ne samo s pelenom vec sa svim sto mu treba obuci...... stvarno me nekad dovede do ludila, nikakve igračke ne pomažu....... *a pošto daljinski i mob i sl su totalno zabranjeni nisam ni pokušavala dati...... neće se navići na to*?


 
kad tad će se domoći daljinskog i mobitela i u kratko vrijeme ćeš se moći pozdraviti s tim i ići u nabavku novih. Zašto onda ne dati sada i lakše ga obući  :Grin:

----------


## Bilbo

mi smo malom u očaju davali skoro sve što je bilo u blizini, tako da je jedan mobitel već crko, MM je bio sam sa njim i morao mu je presvući pokakanu pelenu...nije ni sanjao da će mališa za čas oblizati mikrofon, tako da se više ništa ne čuje...sad znam da mu svoj neću dati ni pod razno! A daljinski je apsolvirao već odavno, sad ga niti ne zanima toliko...
i da..nije samo pelena...oblačenje generalno, vrišti ko da mu kožu derem, svaki put...a dolazi jesen i zima ajoj...ajooooj

----------


## n.grace

Jesi li mu pokušala pustiti kakvu glazbu dok mu mijenjaš pelenu? Dječje pjesmice, ili jednostavno što vi volite slušati, možda mu malo zaokupi pažnju - ja sam to često znala raditi, nekad bi upalilo, nekad ne. Možda vrijedi pokušati, ako već do sada nisi.

----------


## Bilbo

da, prije je pjevanje palilo, dok je bio manji i nepokretniji i dok nisam završila pjevajući arije da ga dozovem  :Grin:  Neko vrijeme je kreveljenje palilo, pa fore da dobijem koju sekundu: "vidi, vidi, šta je ovo, viiiiidiiii...", sad zna čim kažem "vidi", on se krene izvijati...a lukavac mali...primiri se taman toliko da se ponadam da će mi uspjeti, i u trenutku kad pelena samo dotakne njegovu guzu, krene borba...uh
a za čudo kod skidanja pelene je miran ko bubica...
kod skidanja generalno...al eto, oblačenje je zaista problem...

----------

